
Obama picks Net neutrality backer as FCC chief - IsaacSchlueter
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10187067-38.html
======
hendler
This is awesome. Of particular interest to YC:

"He's currently a co-founder of LaunchBox Digital and Rock Creek Ventures,"...

Any news on the CTO front? I saw this: <http://www.obamacto.org/>

